# 99vw beetle radio won't work. Tried everything!!!



## FeelinVWblue (Aug 17, 2011)

So my head unit in my 99vw beetle will not turn on. It's completely blank and looks as of not power is going to it. I switched out the fuses in the side panel on the drivers side and also took out the unit and replaced the fuse in the back. I also disconnected the battery twice for 5 to 10 minutes and still the radio just stays blank. I have read every forum out there on ways to fix this and nothing has worked. Not sure if the head unit is a goner and if it needs replacing but I just want to see if anyone has some other insight on my dilemma. Perhaps I have missed a step? Any help would be amazing as I have been working on this radio problem for days to no avail! Much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Have you tested with a mutlimeter to verify if power is getting to it or not? Has it ever worked or is this a recent purchase? Factory radio I assume?


----------



## jettapuddle393 (Mar 14, 2011)

try pulling fuse #42 for 10 sec then putting it back in


----------



## FeelinVWblue (Aug 17, 2011)

Where could I go into getting that checked? Also the cigarette lighter on the same consol as my radio does not work...I'm thinkin maybe a wiring issue or something. It hasn't worked since the new battery was put in. Also I do not have the disc changer with it...could that be a cause why it would not work? And I will try and remove the fuses again and see but I have tried everything I feel...


----------



## mattyrankin9 (Dec 24, 2010)

if you put a new battery in and this issue started happening along with your cig lighter. you most likely blew a fuse, take a test light and check every fuse.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mattyrankin9 said:


> if you put a new battery in and this issue started happening along with your cig lighter. you most likely blew a fuse, take a test light and check every fuse.


X2. You may not be looking at the correct fuses. The console outlet is on a different circuit and fuse than the radio (in the OEM wiring design). So, if the two are related, it would be back in the fuse block where both connect to the battery power.

If someone connected the battery in reverse polarity, the radio electronics could be fried.


----------



## FeelinVWblue (Aug 17, 2011)

I have replaced every fuse...is there more to it then Just buying new fuses and putting them into the coordinating fuse socket?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

FeelinVWblue said:


> ...is there more to it then Just buying new fuses and putting them into the coordinating fuse socket?


No. 

When did the cig lighter last work? OK before the battery event?

Remember the radio and cig lighter are not on the same circuit or fuse.

Also, the radio control backlighting is on a separate circuit/fuse from the radio function. If you have neither, that is a clue.


----------



## FeelinVWblue (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think the cigarette lighter has worked since i got the car. I guess I have never tried using it before. I have checked everything as far as the radio goes that is my main concern. Is there a fuse that could need replacing in the engine compartment? Is there anymore information I can give to somehow explain my situation better? I have a feeling it is just shot but in trying to exhaust every option!


----------



## FeelinVWblue (Aug 17, 2011)

GTINC said:


> No.
> 
> When did the cig lighter last work? OK before the battery event?
> 
> ...



Neither the sound nor the display works on the radio.


----------



## Jetta_VDubster (Aug 21, 2011)

Rockerchick said:


> Have you tested with a mutlimeter to verify if power is getting to it or not? Has it ever worked or is this a recent purchase? Factory radio I assume?


Schematics and a multimeter! Check all your voltages and grounds. Might as well shoot every wire while your at it.


----------

